# Julius K9 type NOT OK?



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Sorry, this is another discussion about harnesses but...

I read somewhere that harnesses that restrict/ are put over the shoulder blades area are not good for dogs and that they can do damage because it restricts the natural movement of the dog...

Now Julius K9 harness does go over the shoulder blades...So not good?

In that article (it was published in a dog magazine) it was said that a lot of harnesses are not really designed perfectly for dogs...They said the best types are the ones that look like Y or H harness to me- they go around dogs sternum and around the bone around neck (sorry, english is not my first language). 
However it is said that these harnesses should be fitted quite tightly (around 2 fingers) otherwise they slip and than cover the shoulder blades, which is not good... Now I know that fitting 2 fingers between harness/collar is a general rule but I ussually don't really follow it as I like it a bit more loose (my dog does not want to escape) - I ussually allow 3 fingers to fit under the collar/harness...

I am just so confused now. I have never used harnesses on my large dog before. But now he is older and has some issues I decided to invest in a harness...

The trouble is that now I have 3 harnesses at home for him right now and still on the look out for better ones/better fitting ones...

We have the *ruffwear web master* ( Ruffwear Web Master) - it is nice, although it covers too much of my dog for my liking. He also looks quite weird in it as he has a very dense and long fur...AND there is of course the thing that this harness has to go over the head (we don't like that...)

We also have *XDog* harness from Trixie. It is supposed to be a similar design to Julius K9. I don't know wether it is or not but...I don0t like it at all. For starters, if I want it to lay on my dogs back than I have to adjust the chest front strap so only half is velcroed (and the other half is just the velcro) because the darn thing is too small otherwise...(and this is the XL version) It also constantly turns around my dogs body plus he is sometimes behind me and than the harness moves forward like he would were some kind of strange collar or something....
I was thinking of maybe trying the julius K9 , Hunter ranger or ezzydog converter. But I don0t know if all of them would slip around and move forward on the dog so much...Plus I don't know wether this designed was meant as the one that covers the shoulderblades and is thus dangerous for larger dogs?

Than I bought the *ferplast giotto harness*. I really like it on my smaller dog and was very happy when I learned about the giotto (bigger) range. I ordered the XL version which was suppose to measure 95 cm around the girth - unfortunately it ONLY measures 91 cm which is too small for my dog. And it was quite expensive for now not being able to use it   :mad2:

So I am back here looking for yet another harness... I did send a pm to the person suggested to me by a forum member about custom made harness but did not get a reply. But I don't live in the UK, so maybe that is why...

Now I am not sure of what other harness to try (and I am on a budget of course). On one hand I want a harness that definitely won't harm my dog (ie restrict movement) but It also has to look at least half decent on a longhaired dog...It shouldn't have to be put over the dogs head (it can be if it is like Julius K9 style where the neck/chest part is really wide so it doesn't touch the dogs ears when put on/of)...
It should also be strong (of course) and preferiably not cover too much of the dogs body...

So....I am looking at these harnesses, if anyone has experience with any of them I would be gratefull for the input:

Julius K9 (, ezzydog converter or fusion pets raider : I am not quite sure of the design. They do go over the shoulders - do they restrict movement? Do they slip around the dog/slip infront of the dog if pulled from front?

Norwegian type harnesses: I don't have one in mind right now...though I have looked at the Comfort Flex harness (Clean Run: ComfortFlex Sport Harness). I like the fact they cover less body but I am not sure wether the chest part isn't too thin and also it doesn't seem to be adjustable at the chest part, only at girth...

And than there is the alpine outfitters harness Urban Trail Dog Harness - Ships Free - Animal Grace, Active Dog Outfitters which I think I like the most but it scares me that it was said that these types of harnesses are only OK of fitted tightly, otherwise they restrict the shoulderblades movement?

Than I have also lookd at the Eazydog chest plate harness EzyDog Chest Plate Dog Harness - Ships Free - Animal Grace, Active Dog Outfitters . I quite liked it but than I read some reviews that is always slips around the dogs body,no matter how tightly fitted. And that this is especially the problem with longhaired breeds (which my dog is)...

I have also looked at tempo fusion pets (Tempo - Dog Harness - Ships Free - Animal Grace, Active Dog Outfitters ): I like the fact that it looks to cover less body. I am not sure of the design tho...and the handle looks quite small...

Hm...decisions...decisions...I really do not want to spend any more money on harnesses....Would like to buy one that would just "do the job" as I really have spent too much on the harnesses I have already (for them to not work out the way they are supposed to)

And here is a pic of my dog, just so you know for whom the harness is intended   (You can see he has quite a lot of hair...especially in the front part but also elswhere)



Thank you!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Perhaps Zaros a pf member can help, you could try pm ing him.

I think his large dogs wear harnesses  and he is also not in the uk.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It could be worth looking at this Perfect Fit Harness. They don't restrict movement or go over the shoulderblades, and unlike most Y type harnesses, don't have to go over the dog's head but can be placed around the neck and clipped up.

There's a wide choice of colours available, a front attachment D-ring and a money-back guarantee if it doesn't work/fit.

I have one (albeit for a much smaller dog) and it's well made.

Gorgeous dog you have!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

When Bess wears her K9, which she hasn't in months as I'm uncomfortable with it, there's a clacking noise when she's running as her elbow hits the buckle. I'm not convinced by it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I get what you mean about the Julius K9, I know it has it's fans on here but I don't like them and never have, I genuinely can't see what's so great about them  and that's also with seeing them on a dog, not just looking online. Certainly not sold by them!

Can't really recommend anything else but i'm always keeping an eye out at different harnesses as I think they can be very useful. I struggled to find one that would be a good and secure enough fit on my Greyhound when I first got her as she would spook a lot and try to back out of her collar, but luckily she has settled now and doesn't spook any more.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

A lot of people on here use JK9 harnesses..

Mine have a norwegian style harness from Indi -Dog - called the Neo harness.

25mm Neo Harness

They can run, crash through undergrowth and swim in theirs. And it hasn't stopped them pulling either, so I don't think it restricts too much movement. And they are strong! Indi-dog design gear for strong dogs. These slide over the head and fasten behind the armpits. I haven't had an issue with rubbing either.

If you message Indi-Dog she can probably make you one wider and I think she does ship out to other countries. It would be completely your measurements too.

And my two wearing theirs.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine where Julius K9's. I have never had a problem with them, and they have certainly never restricted movement of their shoulders. I have used various harnesses with Jake, and the Julius is my favourite (closely followed by the Perfect Fit).


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I am not a fan of harnesses that sit across the dogs shoulders/chest. By default these affect the movement of the dog. I've never understood the popularity of the Julius K9 harnesses - not only does it cut across the shoulder muscles but on a lot of dogs, the top 'plate' bit seems to sit across both shoulder blades too.

I asked the veterinary physiotherapist I work with about harnesses and her opinion was that the traditionally designed harnesses are the best.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Breeze's "spare" harness is an EzyDog Quick Fit like this: http://www.accesories4pets.com/wp-content/uploads/EZY_QuickFitHarness.jpg
I was given it as a used freebie and was skeptical as I don't like the idea of harnesses that cross the shoulders, but it seems to fit her comfortably (more so than most of the pictures of it online!). She doesn't pull on the lead so that minimises any chafing; I wouldn't use any of the shoulder-crossing harnesses on a dog that pulls.
Something I don't like about the Julius K9 is how much of the body it covers in general - must be quite hot to wear in summer.
I keep meaning to look up studies that link this style of harness to injury but haven't got around to it 

Normally use her EzyDog Chestplate Harness but it's good to have a backup! Breeze normally protests strongly about restrictive or uncomfortable harnesses/clothes so the fact that she's happy in it tells me that it can't be too bad.

I'd always opt for one of the "H" or "Roman" style harnesses first as they are definitely the least restrictive.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

All angels harness says is Ancol control harness for dogs

She can almost get out of it as she has very flexible strong legs (due to her having weak back legs so she uses her front for power) 

She has started to really pull & she did in with her powerful front legs 

I'm not happy with this harness (it's a car one if that's any help) what if she gets out of it while I'm driving (she usually sleeps) 

What is the best one please cox I am lost with all what has been posted lol


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your inputs...I will try tofind the traditionally designed harnesses that fit.

These are all "traditional" design, right? (I want to make sure...):

40mm Perfect Fit Dog Harness

https://alpineoutfitters.net/secure/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=155

https://alpineoutfitters.net/secure/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=177

hm...

so norwegian types are also restrictive around shoulders than? I really want to make the right decision this time...
Now going to send pm...

Thanks again, and if there are any more suggestions they are always welcome 

Just another qucik question: someone said that harnesses that go around chest are also restrictive. Would this be this type? My small dog loves it and seems confortable in it but I am not sure if it is OK now...This harness:

FERPLAST ERGOCOMFORT DOG HARNESS Range of Sizes/colours | eBay

thanks


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a Julius K9 harness for my girl and I have had no problems with it.

Now its worn in its lovely and soft and plyable. Although I do tend to use it in winter - I havnt use dit since March time.

In summer I tend to use Roman Style harness - In fact I have 2 Lupine ones and they are fantastic. not cheap but have strong 1 inch webbing, good solid hardwear and with a 'even if chewed' guarantee they ar emost definately worth it.

Lupine 1" Roman dog harness - Collarways - dog and cat collars, leads and harnesses, toys, bowls, dog health and grooming products

In fact my girl hasnt worn a collar in nearly 3 weeks as I just use her Lupine harness


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I use either a Dog Games harness or a Mekuti harness depending on the weather.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We had custom leather harnesses made for both Zara and Oscar. They are complete with metal buckle fasteners and shoulder straps for close handling/control.

Unfortunately the gentleman who made them has long since died which left us with a bit of a dilemma. Zara still has hers but Oscar outgrew his about two years ago.

Because we were unable to get a larger replacement I've had to modify Oscar's by attaching an ordinary leather collar (of the same width) to the chest strap. It works perfectly

For anyone who might be interested and isn't aware,

I understand there is a company called Jokke (the second K is reversed) and they have apparently been producing quality leather pet products since 1922.

I personally haven't been succesful in acquiring their services because they don't produce customer specified items. i.e To fit Oscar He's an extraordinarily big dog.:001_rolleyes:

www.jokke.com - Frontpage


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I use Mekuti or Kumfi harness, both with a Y shape front, the Kumfi has a good front D-ring to attach to, mekuti not so much but the fit is good. I would say the Kumfi has been stronger for me, the mekuti stitching and buckles are a bit loose from wear. The mekuti does however come with the option of a neck buckle so it doesn't have to go over the head.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're after a leather one Made 2 Measure are brilliant! You can ask her to do almost anything and if she can she will do it. So if you want a roman/H style harness, just send her a message and I'm sure she'll do her best  Again - made to measure so if anything is wrong it's your fault 

Made2Measure-LeatherWorks, Letchworth Garden City


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, guys and gals 

I don't particularly want a lather harness as my dog is a mud/water puppy  The giotto ferplast I got (which is too small) is leather at the top, but I was just planning to put it off when going near water...But I would much prefer the water resistant (nylon) harness 

As it is, I still can't decide on a harness, I have "narrowed"  it to these:

1.) perfect fit harness:

PERFECT FIT HARNESS - COMMENTS © 2000 - 2013 Copyright of Sally Hopkins - www.dog-games.co.uk

good points for me: Clip at the neck part (no pulling over the head), Y desgn,seems copmfortable...
my reservations: I don't know how strong the plastic buckles are (my dog is not a puller ussually but I want a strong harness just in case. The other thing is that it is fleece - I am not sure how it mixes with water and how with heat in the summer ....

2.) alpine outfitters flyball harness: it is made to measure

Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800

good points: made to measure, has a handle for a quick grab, buckles on the neck and girth part
my reservations: it is said these harnesses need to be fitted tightly if not to slip to the shoulder area? Is this correct?
Also, quite expensive,especially with int. shipping and taxes...

3.) Julius K9 IDC belt harness

Julius-K9 IDC dog harness belt harness - Julius-K9 the original

good points: seems easy to fit and more lightweight than the "saddle" one,has a handle
my reservations: not sure the design is good- goes straight at the chest and shoulder part...

4.) Nylon and leather dog harness

Nylon and Leather Dog Harness

good points: has release buckles on the neck part and girth part, seems highly adjustable, leightweight and is said to dry quickly. Has a chest pad
my reservations: the chest part is leather, not sure how this would cope in water, again have not found a supplier in EU (or of a harness with that buckle on the neck part)

I have also found this harness I quite like the look of as it seems to be the Y style harness though I can't be sure of that as there is only one bloody picture on the net and not much description at all   
MARTIN SELLIER SECURITY HANDLE DOG HARNESS
Anyone seen this one before? I like that it is lightweight,I don't think it would rub my dog as he has a lot of hair...

On another note...Is it possbile to find someone who would just re-do a bought harness? I am asking this because a lot of people seem to suggest (for summer months) the Lupine Roman style harnesses ( Roman Harness - Lupine ) and premier sure fit harneses (Pawmark - Trainer Proven Products ) and I like them EXCEPT the fact that they have to be pulled over the head... So could anyone just re-model it so that there would be an additional buckle atthe neck part? I am from the EU, not UK... 

Help please


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Muri said:


> 1.) perfect fit harness:
> 
> PERFECT FIT HARNESS - COMMENTS © 2000 - 2013 Copyright of Sally Hopkins - www.dog-games.co.uk
> 
> ...


I've not used to the perfect fit one specifically but we do have some of the standard fleece lined Dog Games harnesses. We've not had any problems with the dogs getting hot underneath them and Lyssa's has survived her chucking herself in any water she can find :001_rolleyes:

The only problem we had is that ours are all quite deep chested with very tucked up waists so the vast majority of harnesses they can just slip out of. We're in the process of swapping them all into the Ruffwear Webmasters as they're the only harness we've found so far that they can't get out of.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Muri said:


> On another note...Is it possbile to find someone who would just re-do a bought harness? I am asking this because a lot of people seem to suggest (for summer months) the Lupine Roman style harnesses ( Roman Harness - Lupine ) and premier sure fit harneses (Pawmark - Trainer Proven Products ) and I like them EXCEPT the fact that they have to be pulled over the head... So could anyone just re-model it so that there would be an additional buckle atthe neck part? I am from the EU, not UK...
> 
> Help please


If you are after this style of harness but don't want to pull it over the dog's head, you could try contacting Sid from Indi-Dog. I am sure she would be able to make a harness with an extra buckle on the neck strap.
Her harness designs: 25mm Harnesses

Indi-Dog is great gear, I have 3 collars that are all well made, strong and look great!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

The mekuti harnesses do a neck buckle option (NB it is an option not standard make sure you choose it ) very similar in design to the lupine roman harness

Extra large with optional neck clip 30-46" scroll down to see, if thats big enough https://mekuti.co.uk/harness_only.htm


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Freya has a Haqihana harness - Haqihana Italian hand made webbing dog harness recommended by Turid Rugaas available for worldwide shipping.

I've been very pleased with it, there's lots of adjustability for a perfect fit and she seems very comfortable in it.


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Thanks but...
I have pm Indi dog a few days ago and got no reply (maybe I wrote too complicated and had too many wishes, I don know  , I might have over done it ...)


About the Mekuti harness - I didn't know they make them with the neck clips as well. (actually I didn't even know about their existance before) but they are advertised asanti pull? My dog is not a puller (he is actually the other way around- lazy pants  ) so I am not sure about this...


About the Haqihana - Ihave the same problem with it as with the majority of harneses - they don't have the neck buckle


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

The other thing to look at with harnesses designs as well as restricting movement is where abouts the chest strap sits on the dog when it is pulled.
I bought some harnesses that when pulled on rode up on my dogs neck leaving the main pressure right over his throat, which is really not good given that he has an ongoing issue with his throat & is walked on a harness to help reduce damage to his trachea. But with him being a small breed there isn't as much space between his chest & neck so I suspect this isn't an issue that would happen with a larger breed. 
The harnesses I have found to be the best are the dog games fleece lined


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Muri said:


> Thanks but...
> I have pm Indi dog a few days ago and got no reply (maybe I wrote too complicated and had too many wishes, I don know  , I might have over done it ...)
> 
> About the Mekuti harness - I didn't know they make them with the neck clips as well. (actually I didn't even know about their existance before) but they are advertised asanti pull? My dog is not a puller (he is actually the other way around- lazy pants  ) so I am not sure about this...
> ...


They are not anti pull in the normal sense they dont tighten or anything (actually they haven't worked that way for me at all ) I am not sure how exactly if you had a puller the instructions on how to use it would work anyway as it involves keeping the dog near the leg , if that was possible I wouldn't need a special device to stop them pulling.

Any way the harnesses as far as I can see are just like the lupine/haquihana but with a front ring and side ring attachments.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

GR said it well, but the Mekuti is not a 'anti pull' harness, the premise is that if your dog is in a heel position with the mekuti they find it hard to pull because of the way the lead is looped and clipped on, meaning they are 'off balance'. If your dog doesn't pull I'd say the mekuti is great for the design etc.


----------

